# Sick of 50 cent?



## .TakaM (Sep 2, 2007)

for hiphop-heads it's pretty common knowledge that both 50 cent and kanye west albums will be released on the same day (sept 11)

and 50 cent, the cocky retard that he is, boasted that if kanye west's album *somehow* sold more than his album, he would retire as a solo artist (which means he'll probably still be featured in a bunch of g-unit shit, but it's still a huge improvement)

Most rap fans, at least real rap fans are at the very least, neutral to 50 cent. But most do hate the douche, he says a bunch of stupid crap and I don't know why anyone would like him, but the point is;

*If you don't want to see another 50 cent music video, or another album in stores, go and buy Kanye Wests album "Graduation" when it comes out*. You don't have to listen to kanye or even like him, but at the very least to those that hate rap, kanye west is the lesser of two evils and has a much better message than 50 cent.

Even if you're not a fan of real rap, just consider that you could help contribute to ending 50 cent's career.


----------



## sciencefair (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm with you but 50 has stated that he'll keep making albums regardless...even so he'd probably find some kind of excuse (lol my 2nd week sales were better)

Kanye's album is really good as I've been bumping it the past few days.


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 2, 2007)

Imma buy Kanye West album like 1000000 times. =D

Also did you know he wasnt shot 9 times?

http://www.mediatakeout.com/5870/busted_50...ot_9_times.html

LOL


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 2, 2007)

it's annoying to think if the dude just fired one more bullet he might not be making music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and sciencefair, has he really gone back on his bet?


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> it's annoying to think if the dude just fired one more bullet he might not be making music
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dont think he was "yet".....

The only song i really liked was Hail Mary 03/04?


----------



## JPH (Sep 2, 2007)

Kanye doesn't talk stupid shit - and his new single, Stronger (I think), isn't that bad.

50 Cent sucks. He talks stupid crap.
When was the last time I bought a 50 Cent album? 


Never.


----------



## sciencefair (Sep 2, 2007)

sadly yes

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1567100/2...4/50_cent.jhtml


50 dying is probably the worst thing that could happen now.  You know what happens to rappers when they die-they get immortalized.  I'd rather see him just fall off the popularity table.


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 2, 2007)

i'm considering BUYING music for this


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(sciencefair @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> sadly yes
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1567100/2...4/50_cent.jhtml
> 
> ...




"Look at how you're talking to me, like Kanye West is my equal right now." — 50 Cent


WOW

When 50 said something they sould listen??WTF


----------



## JPH (Sep 2, 2007)

Ya know what CD you should get instead of Kanye West or 50 Cent?

Bone Thugs~N~Harmony's  _Strength & Loyalty _


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> Ya know what CD you should get instead of Kanye West or 50 Cent?
> 
> Bone Thugs~N~Harmony'sÂ _Strength & Loyalty _




I have that album somewhere.

I only remember the first song(flow motion?) which was TIGHT AS HELL.



EDIT:Also what are some old school/new rap albums.
My HDD crashed so i had to get a new one


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 2, 2007)

I hate both 50 and kanye and this new gangster/southern rap trend in general. I hate 50 because he thinks he is god and I hate kanye because he is an arrogant prick, both have totally sold out and both of their albums are terrible(I can't believe daft punk or Chris Martin would associate themselves with such garbage).


I miss the old school rap which was more about the lyrics than cheap beats and gloating about money. There are some rappers I still like, mos def, lupaifiasco, taleb kweli and nas(illmatic).


----------



## JPH (Sep 2, 2007)

Old School Rap, eh?

Bone Thugs def.
NWA
...all I can think of at 2:11 in the morning.

Check out some Kris Kross definately


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> Imma buy Kanye West album like 1000000 times. =D
> 
> Also did you know he wasnt shot 9 times?
> 
> ...




The photo doesn't show the entire document. If you read the bottom it says 'X' to expand

I doubt that the police would end a report with 'three shots hit the victim on the right'. If the guy had hit 'X' it would have gone on to say 'three shots hit the victim on the right side of his chest, two shots hit him in the neck...'. But that doesn't make a good story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Regardless, I've been bored with fiddy's music for a long time now. Go Kanye!


----------



## sciencefair (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> I hate both 50 and kanye and this new gangster/southern rap trend in general. I hate 50 because he thinks he is god and I hate kanye because he is an arrogant prick, both have totally sold out and both of their albums are terrible(I can't believe daft punk or Chris Martin would associate themselves with such garbage).
> 
> 
> I miss the old school rap which was more about the lyrics than cheap beats and gloating about money. There are some rappers I still like, mos def, lupaifiasco, taleb kweli and nas(illmatic).



How is Kanye about cheap beats and gloating about money?

Graduation's beats are far, far away from being cheap beats.  The way some of the songs sound feel like he must have slaved over them to get the all the different things going on right.  Listen to the songs I Wonder, The Glory, Flashing Lights, Everything I Am and tell me that he's all about money.

Trust me, I have a deep love for old-school rap and I'll take that over almost anything that's been released past 2000, but to me Kanye seems to be someone from this new generation of hip-hop artists with a genuine love for music.  If he didn't care, he'd just continue and have every song have his usual chipmunk sampling.  He turns this album into a fucking futuristic opus.


edited because of poor proofreading


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 2, 2007)

Fuk y'all! Jedi Mind Tricks FTW!


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> Old School Rap, eh?
> 
> Bone Thugs def.
> NWA
> ...



Bone thugs, that brings back memories. I liked their early stuff crossroads and notorious thugs being my favourites, never really got into their new stuff.

Lost boyz deserves a mention too


----------



## JPH (Sep 2, 2007)

I think 50 Cent set up the whole getting shot thing so he'd _ try _
to be considered as a gangsta when really he blows.


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 2, 2007)

fk "fiddy" n fk his fking gay unit.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 2, 2007)

I knew I shoulda shot that fucker _10_ times


----------



## CrystalSweet (Sep 2, 2007)

eh, i might get kanye wests cd.
id rather just buy akons cd again.
he has the most AMAZZINGGG,
meaningful songs


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 2, 2007)

I gave Kanye's album a listen last night and lemme tell ya, it ain't that hot. I'm from his hometown (Chicago) and I've always noticed a hype up for Kanye's music up until recently. I went through high school with Kanye's music and I'll always be a fan but there are obvious signs that Kayne has been getting _too_ cocky lately. He also seems to open his mouth at the wrong times... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I really don't care for an artist's personal life as long as they can put up some decent music, I could care less what they do with their free time.

His first two albums had a number of solid tracks that I can still pull up and listen to today but after giving _Graduation_ a good listen, I can only pull out 3, maybe 4 good tracks, tops. I also feel that I have to add that of these 3, 2 of 'em are sampled from other music (Daft Punk, MJ, Young Jeezy) PLUS these tracks are also singles that have been playing on radio stations for a few weeks, so it wasn't much of a payoff for me. I know that this is only Kanye's third album but compared to his last two amazing albums, _Graduation_ is flat-out horrible... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(That being said, I'd choose Kanye over Fiddy anyday, and if you do nab _Graduation_ be sure to give the T-Pain, Lil' Wayne, and Dwele joints a quick listen, they're pretty good)

Also, I came across an article earlier that reports that *Fiddy has retracted his statements about not creating anymore solo albums due to a possible loss during this sales battle.*http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1567100/20070814/50_cent.jhtml



			
				mtv.com said:
			
		

> He also said he won't stop making solo albums even if Kanye West, whose album Graduation is due the same day as Curtis, outsells his LP, as had been reported
> 
> While he called West a talented producer, he also said the Chicago MC is a "worker bee" while he's a "boss." 50 emphasized the importance of album sales, saying that West selling more would mean that "he did a better job than me on his album."
> 
> ...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 2, 2007)

I've always hated 50 cent. It looks like most rappers right now that are popular are just filled with crap. It's so sad how I see teenagers trying to emulate them. Like with the bling bling shit and clothes, talking to normal people like if we are their slaves or something. Seriously, they can't even rhyme properly.

The reason I don't listen to rap often is because of stuff like this. Since when can 50 cent rap?


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> I've always hated 50 cent. It looks like most rappers right now that are popular are just filled with crap. It's so sad how I see teenagers trying to emulate them. Like with the bling bling shit and clothes, talking to normal people like if we are their slaves or something. Seriously, they can't even rhyme properly.
> 
> The reason I don't listen to rap often is because of stuff like this. Since when can 50 cent rap?



I'll have to agree with your opinion, but if teenagers choose to do so because they like to, then I'll respect their decision and leave them be. Not every teen watches MTV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I have never watched through an entire episode of a show on MTV yet)

Besides, in my opinion, teens will realise they emulating them won't help them in the "real world". (Unless they become rap artists)

In regards to the topic, go Kayne


----------



## Xeijin (Sep 2, 2007)

Feck Fifty, Feck Kanye


......WALK THIS WAY!


RunDMC FTW 

On a side note, surprisingly less Rap-Hate than I expected. Usually has a really really negative reception on message boards...


----------



## xalphax (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> Imma buy Kanye West album like 1000000 times. =D
> 
> Also did you know he wasnt shot 9 times?
> 
> ...



at least he got shot 3 times... ever wondered why he got shot and not kanye? ^^


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Sep 3 2007, 05:27 AM)]I gave Kanye's album a listen last night and lemme tell ya, it ain't that hot. I'm from his hometown (Chicago) and I've always noticed a hype up for Kanye's music up until recently. I went through high school with Kanye's music and I'll always be a fan but there are obvious signs that Kayne has been getting _too_ cocky lately. He also seems to open his mouth at the wrong times...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I first got college dropout, I thought it was a really weird album, a strange sound, but I kept listening to it and it really grew on me, same thing for his next album, and it looks to be the same for graduation also.

He's got a weak track or two, and some rely a little to much on one syllable and feature recycled verses, but it's still easy to listen to.
I only wish mos def was featured in a different song, he would've made "homecoming" so much better, it's really a shame that the amazing beat and chorus pretty much went to waste


----------



## sciencefair (Sep 2, 2007)

Give it another listen.  The first time I heard the album I didn't really like it but most of the songs grew on me.  I still don't like Stronger, Barry Bonds and Drunk and Hot Girls though,  beats are fine, lyrics are just straight ass.


----------



## gov78 (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Jedi Mind Tricks
> 
> yep i agree along with Jus Allah,Talib Kwali


----------



## cubin' (Sep 3, 2007)

aussie hip hop for the winz

urthboy
hilltop hoods
pegz
delta

all awesome and I can relate to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hate 50 and haven't heard much Kanye stuff.

america rap that is good-

Jurassic 5
A tribe called quest

hrmm that's all I can think of now..


----------



## pootman (Sep 3, 2007)

Listen to Rolf Harris's Yarrabangee. That's music.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 3, 2007)

This means that Graduation and Curtis will compete against each other for better album sales. 50 Cent later stated that he will stop releasing solo albums if Curtis will not sell more copies than Graduation.[7] However, 50 Cent later stated that he will continue to release solo albums even if West were to sell more albums than him

Pwnt.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 3, 2007)

Fuck 50, his rhymes are shit. It makes me wonder why he considers Rakim his favorite rapper yet has lyrical talent nowhere near that of Rakim's.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> aussie hip hop for the winz
> 
> urthboy
> hilltop hoods
> ...


fun fact:
some "aussie hip-hop" is recycled NZ hiphop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fast crew for example were a complete joke here, with their popsicle ads, then they went to australia and became a success


----------



## OSW (Sep 3, 2007)

50 cent has some "Ok" songs, although most are shit.

Kanye West also has some "Ok songs"

Someone mentioned akon. I hate akon, i know he isn't gangster but he's a dick.

In conclusion Tupac will be the best, forever!


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah let's soak in the after death releases by Tupac. =/


----------



## amptor (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmm I thought 50 cent was allright when I listened to it, though i'm not into rap.  But when he first came out I thought it was fake.  I mean what kind of rapper comes out with an ebonics name these days.  Just seems like some kiddie stuff to me.  Oh well... I guess if people want to be kiddies then they should be kiddies..


----------



## amptor (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> Kanye doesn't talk stupid shit




^^^^ rofl since when?


----------



## rest0re (Sep 3, 2007)

offtopic: what is your oldschool rap? 
ever heard of...
grandmaster flash
run dmc
grandmaster melle mel
egyptian lover
world class wreckin' cru
afrika bambataa
big daddy kane

there is real oldschool rap...


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kanye doesn't talk stupid shit
> ...


what stupid stuff has kanye west said?

that "george bush doesn't care about black people" is probably the most popular answer.. that's just an opinion, maybe not the best idea to say it on a fund raiser, but it's nothing compared to shit like "bush is an incredible gangsta" "nas is too smart to succeed" "real rap fans don't appreciate that preachy political shit, they want music they can relate to" - 50 cent

I'll admit kanye west's cocky attitude makes it a bit tough to like the dude, but he's got the right attitude when it comes to his music and that's all that matters


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Last Xmas I think it was, I was at a wal-mart, and heck it happend at a game-spot too. Hmm, maybe it was the same kid.
Anyway, story goes, theres this litting kid whining at his mom, "Mommy! MommY! I want fifty cent mommy! He shoots poeple mommy! I want fifty cent!"
The kid went on for nearly half an hour next to the PSP game section. His mom wasnt there most of the time funny enough.

Most horrid thing I ever heard.

The gamestop one was just "Hey! I want fifty cent! Its cool!"
Wich isnt as bad, but was still ear bleeding evil that should have never graced the sound waves in the air.

Him and eminem are annoying.
And I hate them just as much.
But you know, its just alot eaiser to just ignore them and listen to good ol rock music :3 Guitar hero anyone?

You know, poeple annoying as that guy dont stick to their own words.
As soon as the other guy makes more sales he'll just go "Well, I was just kidding, Im on a contract after all."
Hes probly just trying to say that as a gimmick in hopes it'll rake in more sales out of pity. Knowing he'll probly not sell as much as the other guy.


----------



## mackster (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> offtopic: what is your oldschool rap?
> ever heard of...
> grandmaster flash
> run dmc
> ...


sugarhillgang
kurtis blow 
spooniegee
funky 4 + 1 
KRS 1


old school is the best schoool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSW (Sep 8, 2007)

tupac is oldskool forever.

the remixes after death are occasionally good, but u gotta love the classics like brenda's got a baby and u dont have 2 worry.

so much awesome shit, he didn't lie about getting shot.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > aussie hip hop for the winz
> ...




Yeah I'm not a fan of fastcrew. None of the acts I listed are NZ, pure Australian baby


----------



## superkrm (Sep 9, 2007)

big fan of dead presidents


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mackster @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> sugarhillgang
> kurtis blow
> spooniegee
> funky 4 + 1
> ...



sugarhill gang = worst rip-off in rap history


----------



## zi70410 (Sep 9, 2007)

Go Kayne!!


----------



## yus786 (Sep 9, 2007)

well i used to like 50s first album alot but then after a few more songs he went dead for over a year and i never listened to him within that time.

i also had a friend who was obssessed with 50 cent which made me hate him even more lol.

ive always like kanye and i thought he was much better than 50 wen i heard this news until...

the start of this month both albums where ripped and i downloaded both. Even though 50s album is the clean version i think it is better than kanyes by a long mile and cant wait for the dirty version to be released.

nearly all the tracks on it are good apart from kanyes where there are only a few. i also like kanyes album too but tbh imo 50s is better!

so i recommend people check out 50s album and kanyes to see which they think is better.

regards

yus786


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 10, 2007)

Kanye RUINED Daft Punk's 'Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger' completely and thoroughly. And he can't dance.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 10, 2007)

Eric B and Rakim
Pete Rock and CL Smooth
Nas
Wu Tang Clan
The Roots
Talib Kweli
Common
Lupe Fiasco
Run DMC

=

Rap.


----------



## Legend (Sep 10, 2007)

IMHO, Kanye actually has things to say in a lot of his songs. Sure, a lot of his songs are him going on about how great he is, but at least it's not the same as 50's songs based mainly around the things he can do, will do, or does with women.

Personally, even though he's an arrogant fuck, I love Kanye. The man can do no wrong, in my eyes.
50, on the other hand, is too "gangsta" for my liking. Sorry mate, but I've heard all about how you've been shot 9 times in the head, lived, and made shitty music FAR too many times.
Tis a shame that he wasn't shot a 10th time.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 10, 2007)

JMT
Canibus
Menteroja
Ill Bill
Marley Marl

And here's a DJ Premier track featuring Kanye (among others). No fiddy tho


----------



## T-hug (Sep 10, 2007)

imo rap died when pac did.  I have over 180 directorys of pac music and rarely listen to any new stuff, only person I know with more than me is stryk.  The songs hold up today and given the chance I'd take pac over any other rapper anytime.  All this new stuff has no heart man, very generic, especially fiddy's crap.
It's hard to imagine now but I truly believe that in hundreds of years into the future 2pac's music will be looked back on and analyzed as much as some of the great poets of the last 2000 years.  It will be a great way to understand street life from our times..  a true prophet of our times, and you never realize prophet potential when your alive in the same era, it's always hundreds of years later when they are reffered to as prophets.
Nothing better than playing something like Stranglehold with a 2pac custom soundtrack!

Some people listen to pac, some people hear him.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Sep 10 2007 said:


> Kanye RUINED Daft Punk's 'Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger' completely and thoroughly. And he can't dance.


I'm really getting sick of hearing this, since most DP fans that say this have no idea the original song is built entirely from samples, and kanye got DP's permission.

and I always liked the DP original, but I always wished it was more of a "song" with some actual verses etc, then kanye went and did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yus786, give kanye's album a little time to grow on you, his first two albums sounded really weird to me at first, but I grew to love them, for his third, I'm already kinda adapted to his sound, but it's still growing on me.

and yeah Thug4L1f3, as much of a legend I think pac is, I still am a huge huge fan of nas, talib kweli and mos def, so much so that I would say they're keeping rap alive.


----------



## Reduxed (Sep 10, 2007)

Shoot the rappers, protect the FINE ARTS

yes im sick of him


----------



## yus786 (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Sep 10 2007 said:


> imo rap died when pac did.Â I have over 180 directorys of pac music and rarely listen to any new stuff, only person I know with more than me is stryk.Â The songs hold up today and given the chance I'd take pac over any other rapper anytime.Â All this new stuff has no heart man, very generic, especially fiddy's crap.
> It's hard to imagine now but I truly believe that in hundreds of years into the future 2pac's music will be looked back on and analyzed as much as some of the great poets of the last 2000 years.Â It will be a great way to understand street life from our times..Â a true prophet of our times, and you never realize prophet potential when your alive in the same era, it's always hundreds of years later when they are reffered to as prophets.
> Nothing better than playing something like Stranglehold with a 2pac custom soundtrack!
> 
> Some people listen to pac, some people hear him.



yeah you just cant beat pac and b.i.g imo they will be looked at as prophets in years from here.

i mean everything about some of his tracks are good, hes been dead (or has he  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) for a good few years and people still listen to his music all over where i live.

hmm ive been listenin to kanyes album but still think fiddys is better as its growin on me more than kanyes, i like a few more tracks on kanyes now though.

regards

yus786


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 10, 2007)

The Daft Punk one's grown on me, I still sing to the backing bit but I kinda like the song. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But they played another one of Kanye's new tracks on Radio One this afternoon, dear god I hated it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have no idea what it was, but if I've gotta listen to that 3 times a day for the next 3 weeks I'm going to cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Edit: it's called "Homecoming", the radio show's online in this stream at 02hrs 15mins/ or 2.20mins if you don't mind missing the beginning)


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 10, 2007)

*GAY*(9 Times Bitch's)?


----------



## outphase (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> imo rap died when pac did.



Can you really say rap died then? [/conspiracy theory]


----------



## kingeightsix (Sep 10, 2007)

li'l wayne's killing this shit...


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Sep 10 2007 said:


> imo rap died when pac did.Â I have over 180 directorys of pac music and rarely listen to any new stuff, only person I know with more than me is stryk.Â The songs hold up today and given the chance I'd take pac over any other rapper anytime.Â All this new stuff has no heart man, very generic, especially fiddy's crap.
> It's hard to imagine now but I truly believe that in hundreds of years into the future 2pac's music will be looked back on and analyzed as much as some of the great poets of the last 2000 years.Â It will be a great way to understand street life from our times..Â a true prophet of our times, and you never realize prophet potential when your alive in the same era, it's always hundreds of years later when they are reffered to as prophets.
> Nothing better than playing something like Stranglehold with a 2pac custom soundtrack!
> 
> Some people listen to pac, some people hear him.


Pretty much agree with you there, I'm not gonna pretend I know about underground hip hop theres a lot of stuff I've heard and loved but most mainstream rap nowadays doesn't grab me like it did in the 90's and I really hate all these Tupac records that have come out after he died, they're not very good which is why he didn't release them.

50 Cent does talk a lot of shit, but so does Kanye. At the MTV Awards he apparently went off on one shouting "That's two years in a row, man ... give a black man a chance" after Justin "Micheal Jackson Wannabe" Jackson beat him.


----------



## rest0re (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 10 2007 said:


> Eric B and Rakim
> Pete Rock and CL Smooth
> Nas
> Wu Tang Clan
> ...


agree with you sir


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> The Daft Punk one's grown on me, I still sing to the backing bit but I kinda like the song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh? I quite like homecoming, more than I should considering it's just recycled lyrics from his first album (I think) and even then it was one of his weaker songs..

But that's kinda kanye's style/plague... I love the beat and chorus in homecoming.. but hearing the same lyrics again just makes it impossible to treat it like a new song... if he gave that beat to mos def; it could've been amazing


----------



## amptor (Sep 11, 2007)

doesn't matter if I'm sick of 50 cent or not, I'm sure I don't own anything that he has sold in stores.  I pirated one of his albums, it was ok and all but I'm really not into rap so I only listened to it maybe 2 or 3 times then it got shuffled somewhere on my computer.

Anyway only way people know whether or not you like someone is if you buy their album or their merchandise.  Otherwise if you don't like em just don't buy their stuff.  You can listen to it, but that doesn't mean you are contributing to them at all.


----------



## hakdizzle (Sep 11, 2007)

Even though i personally dont like 50 or kanye.  Get rich or die trying was a great album but curtis on the other hand sucks compared to Graduation


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 11, 2007)

Kanye may have the better tunes and be less of a prick out the 2 but Kanye isnt much of a musician. He takes other musicians beats and slightly mixes them up and raps about the same stuff constantly. I admit i like kaynes beats n think they're amazing but he's not great at making music.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 11, 2007)

Honestly, I'd take 90s rap over the present stuff ANY day, with the exception of a few songs, but seriously... 50 cent? Kanye West? More like 2pac, a little fugees, mos def, talib kweli are the real deal. Heck even the fresh prince talks about more different stuff than 50 or Kanye XD.


----------



## Nickel (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, I'm surprised so many people like hip-hop on this forum and I thought I was the only one...

Anyway, as the greatest rapper of all times who died on March 9 said: "Biggie Smalls is the illest."


----------



## Nickel (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone know how the sales of Kanye and Fiddy's albums went today? Do we have a winner/loser yet?


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 11, 2007)

I probably wouldn't make a new topic just for a song, but since this topic has become more of a general rap discussion topic..

Lupe Fiasco - Superstar:
http://www.zshare.net/audio/351889392da7ba/

Lupe is the god damn man.
the only annoying thing is he isn't going to change anything like he should


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-631TgPP2s

Kayne West after losing at the VMA's i think.I didnt bother watching it.

Warning!Alot of cussing from a black man.


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah kanye is up himself just as much


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Nickel @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> Does anyone know how the sales of Kanye and Fiddy's albums went today? Do we have a winner/loser yet?


Kanye's winning by a lot in the midweek sales apparently, set to make #1. 50 is so far said to be #3. US charts Kanye is set to make #2 and 50 again #3. Country bloke Kenny Chesney is whipping both of there arses.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 12, 2007)

Hopefully fiddy will stick to what he said and quit releasing music LOL
The word J'PWND© comes to mind.


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 14, 2007)

50 is down 180.000-200.000 albums

yay!


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 18, 2007)

looky here


----------



## Ery (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't like rap :/

Oh yah, i hate people that "worship" 2pac, just makes me roffel waffels.


----------



## iTech (Sep 19, 2007)

> Fuk y'all! Jedi Mind Tricks FTW!


Go son!



> Bone Thugs def.


Word up!



> KRS 1


Shit yeah homes!



> big fan of dead presidents


Aight.



> Menteroja
> Ill Bill


True dat!



> I knew I shoulda shot that fucker 10 times


Man, the little shit got shot three times, in the arm, the leg and the (non-anal) cheek. He *was fired at* 9 times. The shooter was probably just as big a spastic idiot as him.



> mo rap died when pac did. I have over 180 directorys of pac music and rarely listen to any new stuff, only person I know with more than me is stryk. The songs hold up today and given the chance I'd take pac over any other rapper anytime. All this new stuff has no heart man, very generic, especially fiddy's crap.
> It's hard to imagine now but I truly believe that in hundreds of years into the future 2pac's music will be looked back on and analyzed as much as some of the great poets of the last 2000 years. It will be a great way to understand street life from our times.. a true prophet of our times, and you never realize prophet potential when your alive in the same era, it's always hundreds of years later when they are reffered to as prophets.
> Nothing better than playing something like Stranglehold with a 2pac custom soundtrack!


There's this one rapper you'd definitely get into if you like pac. Yeah, I hear it's this underground rapper from Harlem. I don't quite remember his name though. Animal Tactics, Inflamable Plastique, Immobile Stampede, Intolerable Boutique, .. some shit like that. I see he's not been mentioned here...


----------

